# Medication for brain fog/mental confusion



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Anyone on ritalin? I just got back from the neuro and had asked him if ritalin would help me with concentration, ability to focus, stay on top of things. He said possibly - people with neurological damage like I have (B12 deficiency messed with my brain) have used ritalin with success and since I have fibro and CFS too it was worth a try.I have my 3-part controlled substance prescription and am headed to the pharmacy. I don't want to put too much hope into this, but I would so like to have my old brain back!Paige


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Please let me know if it workds! I think that this os one of the most frusterating things I go thru. Just last night, I was talking to my husband and I couldn't think of one word. I have been so hungry for those....... (draw a blank) He had to try to guess what I was talking about. You know those things I make sometimes with the hard boiled eggs,..... Then he says "are you talking about deviled eggs?" Yes I was! This happens to me daily, and I cant stand it!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

its awful the way my mind loses things,i find myself cripples in the communication skills more and more.i probably couldnt get ritalin from my doc but i take ephedra(sudafed) with some success.i must a add tho,as with any controled substance you really are tempted to over use it.a little feels good,a lot might feel better.be careful with this.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Paige-please update us on how it works out for you.good luck!Denny- how does the sudaphed help?Is it an issue of making you more alert,this would be my guess???(Just curious,I cant take it myself due to heart condition)***If everyone can post tips re what helps with brain fog,it would be great!I am writng a letter to principal and cannot even remember the name of sons 2nd grade teacher







I keep thinking "Frankenstein"(!) I know thats not it.When hubby gets up,he'll remember....Yesterday at the pool,I couldnt even remmeber the names of some of my friends!!!Really scary!


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey guys!I started the ritalin today. I take 20 mg. time released in the morning. Usually by this time of the day I am tired and unable to concentrate on anything. While I am still tired, I don't feel overwhelmed by it. The most impressive result is I have a clean desk. My desk is never clean! I came in this morning and took care of everything on my desk, clearing up odds and ends and things I just didn't want to do, all by 10:00am. It was lunch time before I knew it.I hope, I hope, I hope it works! I'll post updates!Paige


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Paige, do you have adult ADD as I have?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thats great paige.its a stimulant like ritlin celtic.it makes you feel more alert and feel like doing stuff.its false feelin,but i take what i can get.the thing is,its(forceing?)your body to do things it wouldnt"normaly"have the energy for,so burn out is a definate danger.you have to firce yourself to stop taking it for a while now and then to rest,which isnt fun.its probably just as well you cant take it.this has been my expirence,and may well be different with ritlin.peaceful,i think i always have had ADD,but with the fog now,theres no tellin whats what.are you on ritlin?hows it work


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Actually I don't have ADD at all, completely the opposite. I was reading literature about ADD (trying to decide if my 17 year old has it or is just lazy) and thought the connection between the way the brains of ADD people respond was remarkably similar to what I experience with the inability to stay focused, and other symptoms of Fibro fog and in my case, neurological damage due to a B12 deficiency.The ritalin jump starts the brain and is suppose to keep the neurons firing, when they would typically say I'm bored with this and sink back into daydreaming or something else.My neurological damage (ie. brain damage) is permanent so I have Fibro Fog symptoms all the time - they never go away. I have days that are better than others, but I have a difficult time at my job as I am a project manager and a copywriter. It is difficult to keep up with the details when you don't even recognize the project. The ritalin is an experiment to see if we can make my little neurons fire like they are intended to.Paige


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Two weeks on ritalin and I have to say it is working. In a couple of areas anyway. I told the doc today that it was really weird, I was so disoriented last week that I couldn't do the simplest things...had problems shifting the car, would go to tell someone something and stand there mumbling like an idiot totally spaced out, but man I sat down and churned out the written work. I wrote a magazine article, a newspaper column, and finished up some major projects quite easily. I was shocked because it was like as soon as I stood up my brain disengaged. The ritalin also gives me a burst of energy. Well, a burst of energy for me is not falling asleep at my desk, but I feel better and am able to be very productive in the late afternoons which is usually the twilight zone for me. I don't know if anything will ever help with the disorientation and memory issues. Those areas of the brain were hit the hardest. Even the psych doctor said he had never seen anyone with test results like mine...the ability to do technically demanding work while so confused I couldn't remember why I was doing it.I am going to stay on the Ritalin and see how it works over the long term.Paige


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

WOW ! This is s amazing.. Paige - did your brain damage come from chemical or physical or what? I have brain damage from a few concusions, and bad fibro, and FoggyBrain bad too. Oh, if only I could engage my brain! I've had Ritilin kicking around here for when my kids come visit, but never thought of trying it [Its restricted of course, and i must ask the Dr.]. A stab-in-the-dark, but thats about what we have left to try,eh? I will ask my next Dr. if he is willing to try it on me.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

My brain damage is due to a B12 deficiency. Without B12 your neurological funtion declines. You can experience nerve damage, numbness and tingling in the extremities, a burning sensation in your mouth, extreme fatigue, memory fog and in my case irreversible damage to multiple areas of the brain. In time, with no treatment, you die. In extreme cases a bone marrow transplant is the only hope.Paige


----------

